
How can we trust global warming scientists if they keep twisting the truth - sverige
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-4216180/How-trust-global-warming-scientists-asks-David-Rose.html
======
seltzered_
I didn't bother to read this article after remembering that wikipedia
considers dailymail an unreliable source:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/08/wikipedia...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/08/wikipedia-
bans-daily-mail-as-unreliable-source-for-website)

~~~
DanBC
It's not just Wikipedia. It's the UK press self-regulatory body; also the UN
High Commissioner for Human Rights; also the European Commission against
Racism and Intolerance.

[http://www.newstatesman.com/media/2013/12/man-who-hates-
libe...](http://www.newstatesman.com/media/2013/12/man-who-hates-liberal-
britain)

> In the files of the Press Complaints Commission, you will find records of
> 687 complaints against the Mail which led either to a PCC adjudication or to
> a resolution negotiated, at least partially, after the PCC’s intervention.
> The number far exceeds that for any other British newspaper: the files show
> 394 complaints against the Sun, 221 against the Daily Telegraph, 115 against
> the Guardian.

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/brexit-
david-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/brexit-david-
cameron-nigel-farage-council-of-europe-report-racist-violence-intolerance-
hate-speech-a7345166.html#commentsDiv)

------
tony-allan
Have a read of [http://www.snopes.com/2017/02/08/noaa-scientists-climate-
cha...](http://www.snopes.com/2017/02/08/noaa-scientists-climate-change-data/)

